# Hermaphrodite rabbit?



## Plymothian_Sophie (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay, this is going to seem like weird question. But are there such things as hermaphrodite rabbits? Truffles has been sexed multiple times by vets, breeders etc as female, however last night I noticed a set of testicle looking things? Could I have a hermaphrodite rabbit. I have sent pictures to a few breeders and they have been a little confused, do any if you guys have an idea? 
I am getting her looked at at the vets today to get her resexed, but wanted to know all of your opinions?


----------



## Plymothian_Sophie (Mar 12, 2014)

The pictures aren't great, so apologies


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 12, 2014)

Could you get a better picture of the top one please? Perhaps closer and press a bit harder on it? It's looking very odd to me! And I've never wrongly sex a bun unless it was just two weeks! Oh dear, this is strange.

It could be a gland infection or some sort as well.


----------



## Plymothian_Sophie (Mar 12, 2014)

My breeder has never sexed a bunny wrong either but she has said there's a first time for everything! I will have to get another picture when my boyfriend gets home in an hour or so, I can't hold and take a picture at same time, but will deffo take a picture for you.
She doesn't seem to be in pain or act differently or anything, she's the same as she's always been since I had her after Xmas so don't think it is a gland infection


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm doing a bit of research now and it appears that it's not uncommon for this sort of occurrence to happen in a rabbit but rarer when not dealing with interbreeding which I assume your breeder would know how to line breed properly if your bun does have any interbreeding in her. So that would be a doubtful reason for its occurrence but sometimes it happens and it looks like it has happened with your bun! She's gorgeous, Mini Lop (Holland Lop) I am guessing? I have a buck that looks exactly the same.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sure there can be hermaphrodite anything, just very unlikely. There's definitely some bunny testicles there, the first image is a bit tough, maybe you could just crop it closer so it displays bigger? Otherwise, more photos are definitely required. How old is he/she?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm also sure there could be a possibility but are you sure it's not a split penis issue. Some male rabbits can be sexed wrong as a baby and it turn into a split penis as they get older. I have never experienced hermaphroditism but I have experienced split penis issues more commonly so I would probably guess that issue first.

Split penis can vary greatly with rabbits. A rabbit judge might be the most knowledgeable since they see a larger amount of those issues than a breeder or vet


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 12, 2014)

you need to use your fingers to press around the genitals and expose them properly. many people do this incorrectly and end up with incorrect genders. males can often look like females if you dont expose them properly. try and post another photo with them popped.


----------



## Plymothian_Sophie (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi guys! So I took her back to the breeder, and she is still just as confused. When she checked, it appears to be a slot, however the tip looks more like a penis. We are not certain what sex Truffles currently is. I am taking Truffles to the vet on Tuesday morning to get her/him resexed. The vet has once before said she is 100% certain Truffles is female. Truffles doesn't have any humping behaviours or spraying at the moment, and is six 1/2 months old. I cannot get a very good picture, but when I manage to I will show you a better picture. Does anyone know when males would start humping or spraying? I am still so confused by Truffles


----------



## pani (Mar 14, 2014)

Felix was spayed quite young, but only humped a handful of times, around 3 months old.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 14, 2014)

I have had bucks mature as young as three months and others that have taken up to seven months so it's not strange that your boe/duck (I had to! ) only just grew testicles, if that's what they are, which it looks like it. Could just be a buck with a smaller penis although, it's not unusual. 

I have a doe who sprays it's something both genders do, although it's more common in bucks obviously. When I saw her do it I was so confused I had to double check to make sure I didn't miss sex her! Anyway regardless if she is a boy or girl or both, as long as you love her either way it!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm still staying firm at a split penis. . .


----------



## PaGal (Mar 14, 2014)

Thumper never humped or sprayed until the girls came here. He was over a year old. Even then it was only a few times.

One or both of the girls do spray seemingly when they are extra hormonal.


----------



## Plymothian_Sophie (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi guys, update on Truffles, Truffles was resexed by 4 different vets and they have all said that Truffles is male  thanks for all your help guys


----------



## pani (Mar 28, 2014)

Congrats on your boy parts, Truffles~!


----------



## Plymothian_Sophie (Mar 28, 2014)

It was a relief I have to say! Haha


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 28, 2014)

woahlookitsme said:


> I'm still staying firm at a split penis. . .



Yes, this would be my guess too. The pictures are unclear, but everything described sounds like a split penis. I am not sure how prevalent they are in other breeds, but I know they show up relatively frequently in Holland Lops. I've seen a handful over my years with the breed. It does not seem to affect the rabbit in any way, it is simply a penis with an enlarged opening.

Rabbits with split penises are often sexed incorrectly when they're young, even by experienced breeders or veterinarians. Sometimes the difference doesn't become obvious until the testicles appear.


----------



## TheMadMarchHare (Mar 29, 2014)

My bun was "female" when I got it...breeder, previous owner and vet were all sure of this! And seriously overnight it seems, the testicles appeared. And he is absolutely male. He was 9 months old when we discovered this.
Looks like yours definitely has testicles..top picture is unclear.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 29, 2014)

A rabbit with a split penis is "absolutely male." They have testicles and the penis appears normal as it develops, it just has an enlarged opening. There are different degrees of splits. Some are fairly unnoticeable to someone who isn't specifically looking for it. Others extend almost the full length of the penis.

Of course, it is also possible for a rabbit to simply be mis-sexed. But in the case that multiple experienced sources sex the rabbit wrong at a young age, a split is a common reason. It doesn't affect health and usually has no other side effects, so it's not really a concern for pet owners.


----------

